# Finally !!!!!!



## alleyyooper (Mar 21, 2016)

Several months ago I mentioned I wish my lily had a play mate, another dog to keep her company in the kennel pen.



[/URL[/U]]

I come in during deer season and find Kare on her lap top looking at puppy pictures. I ask her what she is doing and she says looking for a playmate for Lily. I tell her that I have criteria, a female, no needle teeth and a hunting breed. My first two hunting dogs were Brittney’s loved them both but for some reason I think about 1970 the breeders decided they should have docked tails, My brother had a Springer Spaniel in the 1970 one of the very best hunting dogs I have had the pleasure to hunt behind and got one of my one a few years later, who was good but not like my brothers. Today the breeders are also docking their tails so NO to springers.

Monday last week the 14 I got a E mail from a friend in N Dakota he had been offered a 18 month old Llewellyn, spayed and chipped a sister to one of his. I call the breeder in Missouri and am told that I have a fellow ahead of me wanting her but had to talk to others first. I was excited and hoping I could get her but when I was told her name was LILLY I was sure it was not meant to be even though I was ready to work around the name problem. I call my Lily, baby girl most of the time anyway. Tuesday morning we find out we were not going to get her.

Kare is back on her lap top searching for a dog for me. Older dogs she was finding were males, or females over 6 years old. Thursday afternoon she shows me two litters of Setters and one had a Female left only about 35 miles from us. Yes they are puppies with needle teeth but sometimes you have to lower your wants. We make an appointment to go see her on Saturday afternoon, Get there and it is 39F outside and 28F wind chill. The little girl was handed to Kare and taken out side to allow her to roam in the yard go potty and allow us to see her colors in the light. She was born on Ash Wednesday during a snow storm when we got 11 inches of snow yet she had her little nose to the ground and casting back and forth across the lawn and searched every nook and cranny in the rock wall too.

OK she has needle teeth but when she clamped on my thumb she was very soft mouthed. Also you’re a better man than me if you had decided to take a puppy and could resist a wiggling bit of fur that looked really good to me. She is a Ryman style English Setter from good blood lines. She will not be ready to come home till about April 9th.



[/URL[/U]]




[/URL[/U]]




[/URL[/U]]




[/URL[/U]]


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 7, 2016)

Last evening in her new bed with some toys.













Wrapped in a towel getting dried off after a walk in the wet front yard.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 7, 2016)

Great looking little Setter...good for you.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 7, 2016)

That is a fine looking pup. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice dog.


----------

